# Who uses Molly's Herbal?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have switched our dewormer program to Molly's Herbal Wormer for all of our animals and wanted to here some input from those who have used it awhile.What has been the outcome and do you use it once a week like directed? I'm curious to see the success stories in this.I love useing herbs so this was perfect! I bought a book on naturally caring for your animals and describes all the ways you can treat your pets without useing harmful chemicals. I'm not going to find a holistic vet here so trying to do as much research as I can. Any advice or helpful tips you have learned?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been using this system for over 2 years now. I use formula #2 as directed unless we are having a stretch of particularly wet weather. If we have more than 3 days in a row of rain/drizzle I will do an extra dose of formula #2. During the spring and summer I give formula #1 every month rather than every 6-8 weeks. During the late fall and winter I give formula #1 every 6 weeks or so and substitute with formula #2 for the pregnant does. 

For a goat dealing with a heavier load of parasites I will give formula #1 twice a day for up 5 days. If that doesn't take care of the problem I use chemical wormer.

I always use a chemical wormer on does the day they kid. 

Last year I also used the herbal system for cocci prevention in kids as directed. I had no cases of scours and the kids grew like never before. I do keep conventional cocci meds on hand and would use them in the case of an accute attack. I don't think the herbs would be fast-acting enough in an emergency but seem to work for prevention. 

Overall, I am very happy and impressed with Molly's herbals. It was challenging to get the goats to eat it at first (goats hate anything new!) but now they gobble it down and lick their bowls clean!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW! Wonderful info.Thanks for sharing! We have only 1 who doesn't eat it and I'm going to drench her I suppose.The others eat it no problem.We haven't had an issue with worms only when I first gotten some of my does but since then no problems.I have ivermec and other things as an emergency only so I am prepared if my herbals fail for some reason.My other question is do you give vaccines? I'm leaning towards not giving them anymore.Annual cd&t are coming up and I'm hesitent.Seems as though there are pros and cons to everything


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

This was the first year I did not vaccinate...so far so good. I have had conflicting feelings about vaccinating food producing animals for a number of years and finally took the no-vaccine leap this year. If my animals were strictly pets I might still vaccinate...I don't know. 

I do keep tetanus and c&d antitoxins on hand incase of an emergency.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I do have Molly's Herbal.....but I have yet to get my guys to take it without a fight!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been using Molly's herbal wormer for only 2 months... I've only owned my 2 girls for 4 months, and the vet gave a wormer via injections when she did her first exam of them. I have also added a little of her herbal dietary supp. to their food once in a while, but they dont really like it , so they dont get it all the time. My goats also dont like the wormer (I've only used formula 2 since one of them is preggers..) so I have to drench it. It's a bit of a fight... but I'm bigger... haha. As to how it's working... I really cant say as yet, but their stool looks just fine!
Keep us updated as to how you do on them... (Your goats, I mean)


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I have to use #2 cus all our girls are preggo to.They don't mind it but one does put up a fight and I have to try drenching her which is a pain! I make the dosage balls for our dog and I mix it in the cats food to get them to eat it.The smell makes me gag (then again all smells do right now..just found out I'm 2 months pregnant) so I can imagine how they feel.I'm keeping tabs on them so will update if I notice changes ect.


----------



## mliga (Nov 27, 2009)

I love it! I give it to my girls in honey. When they see me coming with the coffee cup they get all excited!! :wahoo: 

Michelle in WV


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright! I'm going to try honey next Saturday in the next dose! Thanks for that advice..


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been faithful with the herbal formulas (both #1, and #2) for about one year now. 
I top dress grain and spray it with a mix of molasses and vinegar. The girls gobble it up! I will start a more serious regiment when the rain returns. I also use chemicals after kidding. And the herbal formulas for cocci prevention.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

good tip on the honey! Good info everyone thanks.Victoria I'm curious is to why you use a chemical wormer after kidding.Do you think the herbal one doesn't work as well at that time?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know about Victoria but I use chemical wormer on does after they kid because they act of kidding is very stressful on the body and it is easy for a doe's immune system to become overwhelmed at this time. I would rather just give one dose (and a repeat dose 10 days later) and know that it's going to eliminate the problem right away than mess around for days with the herbs trying to coax the doe's already stressed immune system into dealing with a possibly heavy worm load. I want to be sure they get off to a good, strong start with their new family and I feel that using the chemical wormer at this time helps


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> I don't know about Victoria but I use chemical wormer on does after they kid because they act of kidding is very stressful on the body and it is easy for a doe's immune system to become overwhelmed at this time. I would rather just give one dose (and a repeat dose 10 days later) and know that it's going to eliminate the problem right away than mess around for days with the herbs trying to coax the doe's already stressed immune system into dealing with a possibly heavy worm load. I want to be sure they get off to a good, strong start with their new family and I feel that using the chemical wormer at this time helps


Diddo. I have tried the herbal after kidding, and just didn't like the results. 
Although I would love to go 100% chemical free, it is not happening. I too want them off to a great clean start after kidding..I am sure some have had better after kidding results. That's just what works 'round these parts!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to know.I have 2 to kid in March and thought if the herbal formula would be a success or not.I like to hear others experience with it so thanks for replying.I hate using the chemicals but if it means keeping my girls healthy I will do what it takes.


----------



## jmansheim7 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Molly's Herbal Wormer*

I have used molly's wormer for several years before deciding to make my own. I have had extremely excellent results. I do not give my goats any chemicals and I feed them all naturally. I have used Pat Coleby's methods since I got my first goats in 2007 along with herbal wormer and I have extremely healthy goats. I have had nothing but success with both methods and my goats love the wormer. I top dress it on their feed when I milk and each week all of my goats get wormed. I also make a two part wormer like Molly's. I even worm the dogs and cats as well. My methods work so well that my vet was shocked to find no worm loads to speak of in my herd.. He told me that all goats around here are riddled with worms and he said my goats are the healthiest animals he has ever saw. I did have problems with my queen and most cherished goat I have going off feed last year. I truly thought I was going to loose her. I took her to the vet and he did exactly as I was going to do. He tube fed her electrolytes and oil mixed together to help her pass anything if her rumen was off or she ate anything, checked her for worms which she did not have, but she was anemic, then he gave her a shot of antibiotics because we could not find out what was wrong with her. I would have given her a huge dose of vitamin C instead of the antibiotic. That did not solve the problem even though he tried. I searched all my books and the internet and found out my goats were cobalt deficient because of our drought last year. Once I started adding cobalt to their water she was immediately better and I have not had any problems since. I do believe in raising my goats all naturally and the wormer and other methods have never failed me yet. All of my goats love my wormer and would eat the whole bag if I would let them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you thought about selling it (like to TGS people)?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We would love to use the herbal wormer but with so many goats the time to do it each week would be nearly impossible to say the least AND the cost of it would just not be feasible either. Though we are looking at maybe just doing the milkers. Still thats minimum 40 does.


----------



## jmansheim7 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Herbal Wormer & Natural Goat Care*

Yes actually I have thought of selling it. I have had so many people interested in my wormer and the natural minerals that I use, that I have decided to start selling them. I am in the process now of figuring out a way to sell them online like Molly's does. I also want to mentor people and teach natural goat care. When I sell my goats after kidding I worry so much about how they are being cared for. I have had so many calls on how to properly feed or care for their new goats, that I have decided to write a book. Each person who purchases a goat from me will get my book to help guide them and instruct them in proper goat husbandry. At a local flea market, I witnessed goat after goat being sold to people who have no clue how to care for them or keep them healthy. This breaks my heart.

On the subject of cost effectiveness for a large herd, I am in the beginning stages of analyzing the cost differences between herbal wormer, chemical wormer, and the time it takes to administer both. In the goat business it is not just about figures and prices, but also time constraints as well. I am working on natural solutions for larger herds to be efficient and cost effective and comparing the effects of both.

With my herd the savings alone from *NOT* administering medicine and* NOT* having to call a vet for a sick goat has been a tremendous relief financially. I also *NEVER* have milk withdrawal times. With any chemicals or antibiotics etc. their is always a withdrawal time and usually a hefty price to pay. I have learned so much about goat care that has truly made a world of difference in my herding practices. My goats health is of the utmost importance to me, but I had to figure out a way that I could do it feasibly, without it costing me and arm and a leg.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm using Fir Meadow, personally. I live in NJ, parasites are pretty horrid here sometimes. Molly's is good and worked well for me for awhile, but this year it wasn't enough. Did my research and talked to Kat of Fir Meadow. She has a gorgeous herd, and a degree in herbs. I mix together her GI Soother (cocci and barber pole) and DWorm A and give it to my herd twice a week. I make it into molasses cookies, they love it! 

The immediate differences I notice are their eyelids are PINK, PINK! Their coats are super glossy as well. I had a kid this year come down with cocci (verified by fecal). I dosed him at double dose every 15 minutes of DWorm A and GI Soother (and garlic, actually) and in an hour, he was acting amazingly chipper, and back to completely normal pellets.

The key with herbs is QUALITY (buy from a good place. Grocery store herbs are exposed to heat and sunshine -- practically useless), and DOSAGE. Herbs go through the system faster than chemicals, so for them to work they have to be dosed correctly.

ANYWAY, I love it, and I love that if, in an emergency I need a chemical, it will have a chance of working very well.

With Molly's I did double dose the #2 formula quite often during pregnancy. #1 was good, seemed to help prevent cocci in kids. I much prefer when a formula has medicinal cayenne though -- that is a WONDER herb. And I also always suggest adding fresh garlic every time you deworm (I crush it). Garlic is a powerful herb and a great dewormer, very priceless.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been using Molly's Herbs for a year. We've never had worms yet. We feed all organic, and do not use chemicals at all. I would if I had to, say, if I could not find an herb in time to treat a condition or didn't have time to research it due to an emergency, but we really prefer to be totally organic. 

This has been so interesting to read. I never thought of changing the dosage of the herbs due to various conditions like kidding, weather changes, etc. Goodness, I need to let my brain travel outside the box more often!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I found her stuff a week ago and ordered right away. I am treating several now and it healed one of our sick babies right up. I am so pleased with it and will definitely be using her system.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

So what are beneficial herbs to grow for goats?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh, boy, sarahsbounty! So many! Plantain is good for packing wounds and relieving itch and venom from bug bites. Cayenne (40,000 HU) can reportedly stop a heart attack, restart the heart of a kid that was born without a beat, and can help with internal bleeding (especially after kidding). Cayenne can also be used to disinfect wounds, and fight coccidia. Garlic is a wonder herb. If I had to choose two herbs only to have, it would be cayenne and garlic. Garlic is a dewormer, antibacterial, and anti-fungal. Think there's no cure for the common cold? Think again. Garlic. Fresh garlic is ideal, the powdered stuff loses so much of its worth. Carrots are great for goats as well. I would reccomend Kat's (of Fir Meadows) book on herbs, she lists good herbs for goats.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! Thank you! Where do I find kats book?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search on Fir Meadow and you will be able to find it.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

The one called accessible pet , 517 pages $49?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes that is the one. It is the only book Kat has written so far.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks I'll def be buying it! That site is great too!


----------

